# African Cichlids



## Bwcichlids (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi

I'm a small Breeder of African Cichlids I have some Ruby Red and Benga Peacocks for sale and some Mbuna as will.The Fry are 1.5-2" in size.If you would like to know more send me a PM.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi!You will most likely get more results by placing this in the for sale section.Why not PM a mod and ask them to move it for you,so you can get more hits?

Any pics of the fish you have for sale?


----------



## Bwcichlids (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi I put them in the mian pictures gallery


----------



## Bwcichlids (Jun 5, 2011)

How do I get to the sale section?


----------

